# borovets



## kerinsp (29 Sep 2004)

Hi,
I might be going skiing in January and the plan is to go to Bulgaria and the Borovets resort.

I have never skied before and I've never been in Bulgaria before. Has anyone been out there to ski? Whats it like?

Paul


----------



## sueellen (29 Sep 2004)

Can't answer questions above but these previous threads might be worth a read


----------



## Enaja (29 Sep 2004)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Doogo (29 Sep 2004)

*ski info*

the attachment below gives some good info and reviews



also www.skiclub.co.uk - search for borovets under resorts for some more insight

finally i seem to remember seeing some info about skiing resorts (including borovets) on www.holiday-truths.co.uk

i've never been there personally but have heard that it is a good place for cheap skiing, food and drink but the skiing facilities are nowhere near as flash as other european resorts


----------



## Enaja (3 Oct 2004)

*Re: ski info*

www.ifyouski.com/
www.igluski.com/
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
www.skiweekends.com/
www.inghams.co.uk/
*For snow forecasts:*
www.snow-forecast.com/


----------

